# DTC's P1136 & P1138. Any suggestions?



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey all, I recently just got my first check engine light on my car and I was wondering if anyone with this similar setup has experienced these specific types of DTC's before. Did you have one or both at the same time? I have it at my mechanic's shop and until he let's me know what's up, I'm clueless. Any and all input is appreciated. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

Here are the definitions of the DTC's.

P1136 Long Term Fuel Trim Add.Fuel, Bank1 System too Lean
P1138 Long Term Fuel Trim Add.Fuel, Bank2 System too Lean


----------



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

Just got a call from my mechanic. Apparently it was a vacuum line on the driver side at the front of the engine that was causing the problem. Gotta love Audi's.


----------



## dubtheory (Jun 23, 2006)

yea that will cause that code also intake manifolf gaskets that are leaking


----------



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (dubtheory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubtheory* »_yea that will cause that code also intake manifolf gaskets that are leaking

My mechanic fixed this one leaking vacuum line that goes to this blue sphere by the driver side headlight that neither I nor him know what it does. So far so good.


----------



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

The saying don't count your chickens before they hatch, popped up in my head today when last night I got yet another check engine light and guess which codes came up? Oh yeah my buddies P1136 & P1138.
My mechanic reset them and said if they pop up again than we'll see what else we can do. Man I love my car!


_Modified by EuRoTrAsH351 at 5:07 PM 2/1/2008_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (EuRoTrAsH351)*

sounds like you may have more vacuum leaks. those codes indicate lean at idle speeds, not under load.


----------



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_sounds like you may have more vacuum leaks. those codes indicate lean at idle speeds, not under load.

I just checked all the vacuum lines and fixed the ones that needed fixing. So as far as I know, that's not the problem. Myself and my mechanic are ruling that it has to do with the fuel system right now.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (EuRoTrAsH351)*

I have yet to replace a MAF for the 2.8 V6. I would still look for a vacuum leak. Don't forget to check the hard lines for the brake booster (at bends and check valve connections). Also check the check valves to see if they are cracked, I have seen that.
The blue sphere is a vacuum resivior.


----------



## EuRoTrAsH351 (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (ps2375)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ps2375* »_I have yet to replace a MAF for the 2.8 V6. I would still look for a vacuum leak. Don't forget to check the hard lines for the brake booster (at bends and check valve connections). Also check the check valves to see if they are cracked, I have seen that.

Will do. Thanks!


----------

